# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Arm weakness and feeling like I can't move my limbs

## MagpieWitch

Hello!
i hate that this is my first post on here, but i used to be on other boards and im glad i found this board since the one i used to be on was deactivated.
im 21 and i've had anxiety since i was 16, so its quite a bit of experience with that

a week ago i had a strange thing happen to me at the hair salon where i leaned my head back and i felt like im gonna pass out, got dizzy and my arms went numb. i went to the ER and they ruled out any acute condition and the next day i had an x-ray on my neck. aside from some lordosis from bad posture everything else seemed to be okay and the doctor didn't seem concerned 

however ever since i've been getting these strange sensations in my arms, as if they are phantom limbs, or they are weak or like im gonna pass out completely. i've started getting that feeling of weakness and tingling in my face too. no numbness or pins and needles so far.

i sometimes also feel like i cant move my limbs, as if i cant open my mouth but if you try to attack me i will instantly be able to raise my hands, and i don't seem to have issues drawing, typing or picking things up. the doctors rule it out as anxiety but i have yet to see my GP on monday.

so anyone ever had similar symptoms to these? anything like this at all? to give me some piece of mind, cause feel like crying and about to lose it

----------


## Cuchculan

Once we get hit by something new, we can elevate it. Making it much worse just by thinking about it over and over. I once had somebody tell me they thought they were dying. Dizzy spells and the likes. 3 years later they were still alive and well. Because they got the dizzy spells once, they more or less expected them again and again. Not thinking it could just be a once off thing. That is what happens with anxiety. We are hit by something. We expect it to continue. We can have all the tests done there is to do. They will find nothing at all. Because there is nothing to find. The mind is a powerful place. We can use it to work with us or work against us. In this case it is working against you. Inward thinking is a big part of anxiety. We focus on the negative things inwardly. Thus keeping them alive. Bit like a person having a panic attack in a shop. They will think it will happen again if they go into another shop. Some just stop going into shops. I would exercise the areas that are bothering you. Flex the arms and fingers. Even the face muscles. What you describe is a common symptom of anxiety. Have read many posts on an old forum I used to be on about the same stuff. Might have been the same forum you used to be a member of to. Distraction. Take you mind away from your various body parts. Focus on something new. If you do this the right way, you will probably forget all about your problems. It can be as simple as that at times. The symptoms just vanish. Because we are no longer thinking about them. Keep us updated as to how you are getting on.

----------

